# Datum aus mehreren jsp-Dateien sortieren



## vial (8. Aug 2011)

Hallo!
Möchte eine Eventplattform basteln. Ich habe dafür mehrere jsp-Dateien je Veranstaltungsort. Möchte jedoch alle Veranstaltungen nach Datum aufsteigend sortieren. Wie kann ich da am besten vorgehen? Anbei die Scripts.

Wäre super, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte!


----------



## SlaterB (8. Aug 2011)

worum gehts bitte? wo ist hier je eine JSP beteiligt?
wo sind Veranstaltungen oder Datum(s bzw. sonstige Mehrzahl) oder sonst irgendwas?
im anhang kaum mehr als zwei Links, nahe an problematischer Werbung

geht es um hochkomplexe Vorgänge wie erst Informationen aus dem Internet abfragen?
wie kann das in die Area "Java Basics - Anfänger-Themen Fragen ausschließlich zu Java-Grundlagen von Ein- und Umsteigern" fallen,
man beachte den Fettdruck in der richtigen Überschrift, es geht um die Themen, nicht um die Kenntnisse des Posters


----------



## vial (8. Aug 2011)

.../ticket/exportEvent/exportVenue.jsp?venue_id=8125 ist doch eine jsp-Datei - oder? Das Datum ist eventTime=3. Hier kannst du sehen, wie sich die Veranstaltungen dzt. darstellen, nachdem ich den Script einfach in eine Seite als test einbaue. Es werden jedoch wie bereits erwähnt die Veranstaltungen nach Ort sortiert (das ist jedoch nur aufgrund eines größeren Abstandes zwischen den Veranstaltungen ersichtlich). 

Entschuldige, wenn ich in einen falschen Bereich geschrieben habe, aber, da ich nicht weiß, wie komplex oder einfach das Thema ist zu lösen ist, konnte ich es nicht anders zuordnen.


----------



## maki (8. Aug 2011)

Solltest imho versuchen die Verwirrung aufzulösen anstatt weiterzutreiben.

Warum nennst du Links denn "Scripts" oder gar  JSP Dateien?

Hast du Zugriff auf den Quellcode der JSP Seiten oder nicht?


----------



## SlaterB (8. Aug 2011)

du solltest das ganze nochmal grundsätzlich sortieren und den Java- bzw- Programmierbezug herstellen

ist ticketqueen deine Webseite, möchtest du dann nicht die verwendete Technologie usw. beschreiben 
oder geht es allein um eine Webseitenanfrage, welcher Parameter etwas sortiert?

JavaScript kommt auch noch in die Sache rein, hast eine Frage zu JavaScript, zu einer Umsetzung auf etix,
zu einer Abfrage auf etix, zu einem anderen Programm wo du irgendwas einbaust um irgendwas zu erreichen
oder oder oder?

ich stelle mich vielleicht besonders dumm an, aber das zeigt dir dann eben die anschauliche Reaktion des breiten Durchschnitts (hoffe ich doch  )

Java ist übrigens nicht JavaScript, vielleicht brauchst du ein Forum für JavaScript?


----------

